

Students turn to online tutoring  - sonabinu
http://m.us.wsj.com/articles/SB10001424052702303763804579186043194947628?ref=/home-page

======
mckee1
>The drawback, she says, is that communicating via text chat "takes a lot of
time." Mr. Swaminathan says TutorVista can provide audio-chat sessions if
scheduled in advance.

Really? I would not pay $45 an hour for text based tutoring. I had assumed up
until I read this it would be skype-like video to video chats. Having to
schedule _audio_ chats as if this is some kind of special feature is a bit of
a joke is it not?

Fair play to all of the tutors giving up their time to help students, that's
great but the people behind tutors.com really ought to consider adding video
features as standard. Even if it's just using Skype or a similar service

